# FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?



## ile (22. Oktober 2010)

*FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?*

Hallo,
ich muss bald mein Windows neu aufsetzen und wollte mir evtl. dafür ne SSD kaufen. Da ich noch zögere, würde mich mal interessieren, ob mir jemand sagen kann, was es mir beim Fußballmanager von EA bringt, wenn ich ne SSD drin habe:

- Sind die Ladezeiten spürbar kürzer?

- Gehen die Berechnungen schneller vonstatten?

- Gehen Speichervorgänge schneller?

Ob ihr jetzt den FM 09, FM 10 oder schon den FM 11 habt, spielt keine Rolle.

lg, 
ile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?*

Eine SSD hat auf ein Spiel praktisch keinen Einfluss. Klar, es kann schneller geladen werden, aber das sind nur wenige Sekunden und so oft lädst du das Spiel sicher nicht.


----------



## ile (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?*

Na ja, beim FM lade ich das Spiel doch recht häufig, nämlich wenn mir ein Ergebnis grad nicht passt  Und wenn man schon ein paar Seasons gespielt hat, dann dauert das bei mir (trotz recht weniger selektierter Ligen) fast 2 Minuten. *schnarch*

Und Speichern tu ich mindestens 1mal pro (Spiel-)Woche, also ca. jede Minute einmal.


----------



## Xion4 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?*

Auch wenn ich ein Befürworter von SSDs bin, muss ich in deinem Fall sagen, wenn du das Umfeld deines PCs änderst wirst du mehr davon haben, Sprich: CPU, MoBo und Ram.


----------



## ile (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?*

Ja, eine neue CPU ist bereits per DHL unterwegs: Q8300, den ich dann auf 3 GHz oc. Da ich meine jetzige CPU verkaufen konnte und 8-Kerner noch auf sich warten lassen, habe ich mich zu diesem Schritt entschieden. Da ich dann auch Windows neu aufsetze, weil es im Moment nicht mehr einwandfrei läuft, überlege ich mir, dafür eine SSD zu kaufen.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: FM 11 (oder Vorgänger) - Bringt SSD was?*

Teste doch ersteinmal mit der neuen CPU, dann sieh weiter


----------

